# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Mary's Boon Beach Plantation Hotel

## Brit

We need to stay for one night close to the airport before a 7am flight home. Anyone stayed at Mary's?

----------


## LindaP

We were going to stay there in November if we didn't make our flight to St Barths, but we made it. I have heard good things, its on the other side of the runway, and close to the Suset Beach bar, fun place to watch the planes come in.

----------


## Steve_in_STL

Did the same thing last year. Nice choice. Inexpensive, close, it worked very well for us and I would not hesitate to do it again.

S.

----------

